# 1951 Columbia



## Monark52 (Jan 3, 2010)

I picked up a girls Columbia bike with a "Corsair" headbadge on it. It has a locking fork with the key still in it and i was wondering if that`s original to the bike. If anyone has a pic of one, please post as i`d like to see what they looked like originally. (tank, rack etc..)
Thanks.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 5, 2010)

*Corsair*

If this is a postwar bike the spring fork should be the same as the 5-Star Columbia's. Check out my web site VintageColumbiaBikes.com for pictures of this fork. I know they made the Corsair line for years, I have one myself pictured on the site but it is pre-war.


----------

